
People who Changed Graphic Design forever - tortilla
http://creativerepository.com/2009/11/09/10-people-who-changed-graphic-design-forever/
======
mixmax
Interesting how the people portrayed in the article look nothing like the hip
cafe latte drinking types that are normally associated with designers.

~~~
unalone
Creative people have only one thing in common: They create to their own
standards. The result is that the best creatives look uniquely themselves.

But there's more than one creative stereotype. What about the hippies artiste?
Or the goofy generation throwback? The dissheveled coffee addict? It's all
part of the wide collections of stereotypes, which tend to reflect all the
people in the field.

More elaboration on stereotypes for your enjoyment: Graphic designers are
stereotypically much nerdier than other creatives. Not as artistic as fine
artists, too nerdy and unkempt as advertisers.

~~~
mixmax
Very true, I just couldn't help noticing it.

~~~
unalone
Definitely something that struck me when learning about Ogilvy, Burnett,
Bernbach, etc., when learning about great advertising legends, was how very
few of them looked like a stereotypical advertiser. Leo Burnett in particular
worked with my ad prof.'s father, and was described as a short ugly man whose
garble was incomprehensible. But the man was a genius (I wish more people knew
advertising legends, because they're truly fascinating). Taught me that the
best advertisers are smart enough to see through a lot of their own
stereotypes. Certainly the people I know studying advertising are nothing like
what I'd have expected.

------
jparise
No Susan Kare (<http://www.kare.com/>)? She's iconic (!!) in the history of
user interfaces.

~~~
patrickgzill
I would place Keith Ohlfs ahead of SK.

------
dasil003
Is the header graphic meant to be ironic?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Looks like he stuck a header banner on someone else's theme? The css is called
freshnews.css but inside is called "creative theme".

------
petercooper
Missing Neville Brody. Not sure why the big focus on techs either.

------
omouse
Where's Donald Knuth and TeX?! ;p

------
Perceval
A whole article on graphic design without any mention of the Futurists? For
shame!

------
derobert
How 'bout Max Miedinger?

------
gord
\+ Herb Lubalin

~~~
zeynel1
Yes. And if you are interested in Graphic Design check this longer list of
hall of famers:

<http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/medalists>

